# Le disque d'installation est introuvable



## gost_1025 (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je veux installer windows 7 (avec le DVD original) sur mon Mac Book Pro (fin 2008). Mon mac fonctionner sur Lion. Voici les étapes que je suis:

1. j'ouvre boot camp
2. Je coche installer Windows 7 et télécharger les pilotes
3. Je grave les pilotes
4. Je divise mon disque dur. (150 go pour windows et 350 go pour Mac.)

Ensuite quand je clique sur installer, boot camp me dit le message suivant:
LE DISQUE D'INSTALLATION EST INTROUVABLE... Insérez le disque d'installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu.

Pourtant mon DVD est l'original et j'ai déjà été capable de l'installer mais sur Snow Leopard. J'ai aussi essayé avec ma copie de XP et ça fait la même chose. Ce n'est pas un problème de mon lecteur DVD puisque je met un autre DVD et il n'y a pas de problème. 

Pouvez vous m'aider? Vincent


----------



## gbgl (19 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de faire la même démarche que toi et j'ai exactement le même problème.

Peux-tu me dire, s'il te plaît, si ton problème est résolu et, si oui, comment.

Je suis bloquée et mon installation est très urgente.


Je te remercie beaucoup de ton aide


----------



## bigfoot79 (21 Février 2012)

Hello.

Je suis en possession d'un Imac 21.5" i5 2.7Ghz depuis fin 2011.

Je travail actuellement sur les deux système. PC et MAC je ne peux pas quitter le PC à cause de mon travail et je voulais installer win7 sur mon Imac pour ne plus avoir deux machine.

Après une longue réflexion je me lance. Je suis allé acheter une version de win7 au prix fort et je précise, complète, non OEM et non MàJ.

Mais voilà je suis dégouté. Je n'ai plus de cheveux sur la tête, cela fais 5 jours que je me bat.

Impossible de l'installer. Au moment ou Bootcamp me demande le dvd d'installation, je le met et lä il n'arrive pas à le lire et le rejette. HELP

Quelqu'un aurait une solution???? PLEASE


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Un truc tout bête, on doit voir l'étiquette du DVD (on ne sait jamais) quand on le met en place

Windows 7 en boite, donc deux versions (2 DVD) faut mettre celui de 32 bits
Avec les iMac il vaut mieux faire cela avec un clavier et souris filaire



gost_1025 a dit:


> 1. j'ouvre boot camp
> 2. Je coche installer Windows 7 et télécharger les pilotes
> 3. Je grave les pilotes
> 4. Je divise mon disque dur. (150 go pour windows et 350 go pour Mac.)
> ...



Bonjour,

Tu peux reprendre depuis l'assistant Bootcamp, passe de suite sur installer Windows vu que tu as déjà partitionné (c'est la première chose à faire si jamais)

Inutile de graver les pilotes, faut sauter cette étape.
Ensuite si tu as, met le DVD 32 bits de ton Windows en place.


----------



## gbgl (22 Février 2012)

gost_1025 a dit:


> Ensuite quand je clique sur installer, boot camp me dit le message suivant:
> LE DISQUE D'INSTALLATION EST INTROUVABLE... Insérez le disque d'installation Windows puis patientez quelques instants que le disque soit reconnu.



Bonsoir,

En ce qui concerne ce soucis de disque d'installation introuvable, il faut attendre un certain temps après avoir mis le CD d'installation du Windows avant de cliquer sur installer. En effet, j'ai eu ce problème et je suis parvenue à avancer (un peu seulement hélas) et donc démarrer l'installation.

J'en profite pour vous demander si vous avez connaissance de mon problème suivant :

Mon installation donc a bien démarré, jusqu'à l'option du choix de la partition d'installation. Mais je n'ai que la proposition de disque destiné à la version Vista alors que j'ai Win 7.

J'ai tout recommencé plusieurs fois et toujours ce problème récurrent.

Auriez-vous, s'il vous plaît une idée de ce que je dois faire ?`

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2012)

gbgl a dit:


> Mon installation donc a bien démarré, jusqu'à l'option du choix de la partition d'installation. *Mais je n'ai que la proposition de disque destiné à la version Vista *alors que j'ai Win 7.
> 
> J'ai tout recommencé plusieurs fois et toujours ce problème récurrent.



Bonjour,

J'ai relevé ce qui semble en être la cause. Si Windows Vista est effectivement installé (ou je me trompe), il faut démarrer sur ce Windows installé, et faire l'update vers la nouvelle version. 

A moins que la machine ne supporte que Windows Vista, ce qui serait étonnant
*
On devrait savoir quelle machine est en cause.* (description)


----------



## bigfoot79 (22 Février 2012)

Voilà je reviens vers vous

Hier soir après 3 heures d'acharnement, j'ai trouvé (Eureka. lol)

En fait est le lecteur du mac qui n'arrive pas à lire le dvd de windows. défaut ou mauvaise qualité? Aparemment il ne lit et ne grave pas tout les médias

J'ai fini par téléchargé l'image iso originale sur le site microsoft et après j'ai voulu la graver sur  un dvd-R et là impossible. Mon mac me dit que le support n'est pas compatible???
Après trois essais infructueux et trois dvd mort, je lui lance un dvd+R et bingo. Gravure terminée et installation nickel.

Attention, pour Graver l'image sur le dvd, il faut suivre ce tuto. http://www.labo-apple.com/fr/spip.php?article723


----------



## Deleted member 920362 (11 Avril 2012)

Salut !!

Pour information sous VMware (fusion, esx,...) il existe deux types de disques :

* IDE
* SCSI

Par défaut, et pour des raisons de performances, le nouveau disque est initialisé en SCSI.

Hors lors de l'installation d'un XP par exemple, Il faut faire un F6 pour procéder à l'installation des drivers SCSI et Tierce.
Dans le cas de l'IDE (si on modifie) le disque sera détecté sans aucune manie à faire au préalable.
Je n'ai pas eu de problème sous Windows 7.

A+


----------



## Furlings (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !

En réponse aux deux dernières réponses :

-J'ai gravé mes iso trouvés sur le net (seven non modifié ) sur un dvd + r et toujours rien...
Idem pour mes dvd originaux....

-Pour Satonne, je n'ai pas compris, dois-je faire votre manipulation pour que mes dvd soient reconnus ? 

PS : je suis sous Snow Léopard.

Merci d'avance.


----------

